# Looking to join a reserve unit in or around Vancouver, BC



## B.C Dude (29 Aug 2004)

hi i'm just wondering if someone can find out for me if there are any reserve infantry units in vancouver where i can apply to become an infantry soldier, I tried looking but i couldn't seem to find any, as well can you tell me their location in vancouver?

thanks


----------



## mdh (29 Aug 2004)

Hi BC Dude,

There are infantry units in the Vancouver area - please try the DND site, go to the Army Web site and click on to reserve units which are broken out by type i.e arty. service, armour, infantry, and there is a list there.  Alternately go to the Army Reserve same site, click on Reserve army units and go to BC units and there is a comprehensive list.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Aug 2004)

Seaforth Highlanders, and the Royal Westminister Regiment.

Look up those two units.


----------



## Sine22 (29 Aug 2004)

Try this site.  It is the site for the Army Reserve in BC.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/39cbg_hq/content_e.htm#

Good Luck


----------



## Nadebait (3 Aug 2010)

I've recently held a lot of interest in joining the regular forces, I just recently quit a job I hated to death and have been living life for the first time in the last 5 years. I've currently got a couple jobs lined up and got to make some decision making this week, so its  just been a lot of great change. And I am in a real need for a challenge in my life, I do consider myself in good shape exercising daily, running at least an hour or committing to yoga/gym but its not filling that need and my social life enables me to quite often lazy about things. I try play a bit of paintball and maybe just maybe too many hours playing shooter games..... Bit of a military history geek so its always been in the back of my mind to see what it was really like, training, life in the military etc. I've owned and fired lots of different rifles, and a couple pistols, I've gone to the states and rented full-autos. One M16A1 with a supressor, G36C(le demo wish I had pics), one skorpion, and recently a WW2 thompson. So yeah I kinda got a thing for guns, but the GF doesn't let me keep any :'(.  
But my recent trip to the recruiter wasn't as I had hoped, most of the full time positions I would be interested in pursuing were closed. I understand the current economic mindset along the current reservists entering full time , but my interests are not purely monetary. I'd love to join the combat arms but as it appears my best bet is the reserves, would anyone know which unit is the best to try for right now?  I most likely will contact them this week just to see,  but I'd love another opinion.


----------



## ambush (4 Aug 2010)

Hey nadebait I have aplied for reserves roughly six months ago at the royal westminster regiment in new westminster B.C and have recieved no contact i have tried to contact them but i always get to message machine and they dont seem to be replying to my calls i dont know if thers a hiring freeze right now or what the case is. so I would try the Seaforth Highlanders in vancouver


----------



## HollywoodHitman (5 Aug 2010)

Ambush - I guarantee you haven't been trying to get in touch with recruiting at the Westies for 6 months with no answer. There are fulltime recruiters in both Aldergrove and New Westminster and they're excellent at getting back to interested people. 604-666-4282 is the number. Perhaps if you described at which stage of the process you're at, I might be able to offer some suggestions on how to proceed, or if you were inclined to send me a pm with your contact information, I'll make sure someone calls you.


----------



## Nadebait (25 Aug 2010)

So I've contacted both the Seaforth Highlanders and the Royal Westminster Regiment this week. My contacts were very positive but emphasized that April 2011 was the initial timeline for recruitment and that however even though infantry is quite popular choice at the moment(CLOSED) the training is being revamped as part of the CFs modernization fallowed with a renewed demand for fresh infantry (this idea made got a little turned on to say the least).  The recruiter  at the Westminster Regiment was rather informative stating with my high school + electrical I could qualify for the Officer Cadet Training Program or take the "easier" route and simply apply for an infantry position to try before I buy. But as many of us trying to get in know we have to wait until April and that in itself is up in the air.
I've read the military leadership handbook, I enjoy being the warehouse foreman where I work, and keeping up in a poly relationship can seem quite the task but it is not enough for me. May sound cocky but that's just the way it is.
Also I didn't get a clear idea on what type of training would be involved besides bmq or basic officer training for the reserves, if that would be open for me after screening etc etc etc. Thanks!


----------



## Franko (25 Aug 2010)

I didn't see a clear question, just a bunch of statements.

Take the time and read -

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131/post-77869.html#msg77869


*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Bangash (7 Feb 2013)

hey i am currently enrolled in full time army unit in Quebec, i would like to join a reserve unit in vancouver B.C. i just need information on how to component transfer properly or since i only have a year left in my contract i should wait and do it next year. my position is as a signal operator got my ql3 and also a ISS Information system tech course, i just need info on if they have positions available in any of the reserve units in vancouver


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2013)

Are you a Reg Force?  As for finding a unit in Vancouver..  Did you try a google search?  There is a Signal unit out there,  should have contact info on their site.  You can also look in the global address list in outlook and see if there is a +39 Brigade or +39 Signals Recruiting group you can email.

You got a year still so you won't be starting anything yet. Contact the reserve unit they can explain it to you. Also when you start the release process indicate that you want to transfer to the Primary Reserve.


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Feb 2013)

http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440002335/index-Eng.html

Google is your friend


----------

